# Building a raised bed shaper/plasticmulch layer.



## Rio_Grande

Wanted to post this here I have it on another site but not much interest in it there. I am intending to build a raised bed shaper with a mulch layer behind it. It will shape a 32 inch wide bed and the height will be adjustable. The layer puts down plastic and covers the sides. Drip tape is laid when the bed is shaped. 

Here are some mock up pix, I get a lot of down time away from the shop, but not much time to work. 

I have the frame work cut out. But I haven't gotten it framed yet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well, this is certainly interesting. Kinda like a curb layer. I'll be keeping an eye on this idea.


----------



## pogobill

Will you pull this behind or beside your tractor? Will the wings be adjustable for width depending on the soil conditions! Maybe the angle of the wings are set to predetermine the final width of the path between the beds, could be set wide enough to get your tractor and a trailer between the beds come harvest time!
Good luck with this project and keep us posted.


----------



## Rio_Grande

It will be pulled directly behind the tractor. I plan to make it wide enough between every other row to drive the gator through and we will harvest from that access. I am planning a water wheel planter as well.


----------



## Rio_Grande

A little progress, I am slow..


----------



## videorov

Check this design out some guy came up with to pull behind his tiller.
Im going to try this design myself. It doesn't put the plastic down but does seem
to make nice rasied beds behind the tiller.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2p_P_3QRkU[/ame]


----------



## Mulcherguys

Small shovels instead of that large throat would be much easier to fab. Any questions let me know


----------

